# How to Tease Your Husband?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey all!

Trying to toe my way into VERY light bondage. Husband tied me for the first time (after several years of asking) and now I would like to return the favor. >

I would love ideas on what to do when I am in control that will rock his world. Please keep in mind that we are not into anything harsh, or rear play. Also he is a little apprehensive of being tied, so ideas on how to make him more comfortable are welcome as well. 

PS. His favorite forms of foreplay are oral and any type of licking.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Get him to the edge, but don't finish him. But that's walking a fine line between teasing and torture. He might like it though.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

TheCuriousWife said:


> ....I would love ideas on what to do when I am in control that will rock his world. Please keep in mind that we are not into anything harsh, or rear play. Also he is a little apprehensive of being tied, so ideas on how to make him more comfortable are welcome as well.
> 
> PS. His* favorite forms of foreplay are oral and any type of licking.*


I think you know the answer. You can start with a sponge bath of parts of his body you want to lick. Then leave him to go to the kitchen to get a can of whipped cream and have at him. Oh and don't forget his testicles.

Seriously, the brain is the largest sex organ. So talk to him. Ask him what his fears are (so you can tease around them). Ask him what he would really like. When you are in control you can also talk to him and ask him questions, etc.

If you want when you are in control, you will be in control so do whatever comes into your mind.

A blindfold on you H will be both a plus and minus. He will not be able to see what is about to happen until it happens (you can do much the same to get into his brain by talking about what you are going to do, do it and then tell him what you just did). 

Also if you tell him something while blindfolded, he will not be able to tell if you are really going to do it or if you are just teasing, which might be a way to tease him on some of his fears.

The downside is men are very visually sexual stimulated, so he may miss some of the erotic looks.

One of the points of bondage is "power exchange." 

May I suggest that you start the session fully clothed (naked man clothed woman is a mental power exchange for some). 

If you have a kitchen timer, you could take that and set it for a goodly length of time and tell him that you are going to tease/torment him until the timer goes off. When it goes off, giggle/laugh and tell him you had so much fun, you are resetting the timer. Tell him that it is sort of like overtime in a sports game.

May I suggest that you take some washable magic markers into the bedroom with you to write words and thoughts on his body. Property of (your name). (Your name) owns this (body part) with an arrow.

Another thought is if you have any sex toys like a vibrator or masturbatory sleeve (Fleshlight, Tenga) you can pull that out and tell him you are going to conduct an experiment on his body. Or if blind folded you can tell him that you invited a girl friend over to make him cum while you watch. Then concoct an elaborate story for him about your friend and what she is going to do, doing and then what she did to his poor body.

Enjoy yourself. tickle him, play with his toes, ears, anything that strikes your fancy.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

You could say look a penis only smaller.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

if he is apprehensive about being tied, put a rope in each of his hands and tell him the party is over when he lets go of one. it is a very simple form of safe word.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you know about safe words?

A word, or phrase, which the submissive, sub, can say and the dominant, Dom, will then stop and release the sub from their bonds.

Every play session needs one. Every sub needs one.

My wife is submissive to me. I am always the Dominant. Always. Switching back and forth works for some people, and not for others. Whatever works.

Personally I hate the idea of anything which blocks the mouth. Like the ball gags sometimes pictured. How can someone say a safe word if they can't speak? Someone could have problems breathing through their nose and not able to use the safe word and it could be bad. Well, I am paranoid, I am told. So be it.

Maybe it's just that I like to hear my wife's startled cries when I hurt her. 

What I find most interesting about the whole Dominant/submissive thing is how much power the submissive actually has. My wife created this kinky relationship. She was not happy until I properly fulfilled the Dominant role for her, although I have always been a very strongly individual person the idea of dominating someone else had never entered my mind until our marital problems had to be solved.

Good luck.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Trying to toe my way into VERY light bondage. Husband tied me for the first time (after several years of asking) and now I would like to return the favor. >
> 
> ...


Even if he is bound such that he can release himself, before you get into teasing, make sure he knows the yellow/red safe words. It can give him comfort to know that he has a measure of control and that you will *always honor his safe word.* Yellow is for woa slow down. And red is full stop, unbind me now, I am freaking out.

If it were me, I would start with very light touches in places that you would not normally. Start and his feet, and work your way up his legs to his ears. Then licking with teeny tiny nibbles on his ears. Then work your way back down to the fun bits.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

WilliamM said:


> Do you know about safe words?
> 
> A word, or phrase, which the submissive, sub, can say and the dominant, Dom, will then stop and release the sub from their bonds.
> 
> ...


Well, if it interests you at all, you put a ball into your subs hands. Clearly someone cannot have their hands bound and a gag in at the same time. You place a ball in their dominant hand and make sure it is pointing down so it falls out if there is any lack of control.



> Someone could have problems breathing through their nose and not able to use the safe word and it could be bad. Well, I am paranoid, I am told. So be it.
> 
> Maybe it's just that I like to hear my wife's startled cries when I hurt her.
> 
> ...


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> if he is apprehensive about being tied, put a rope in each of his hands and tell him the party is over when he lets go of one. it is a very simple form of safe word.


If his mouth is not covered, yellow/red works better. But if you are putting something in his hands, a ball is better since a rope can get tangled in his fingers and get confusing.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I know about safe words but we have never needed one. I trust him completely, and we have never pushed too far with each other. A slow down or stop is enough. But if that would make him feel better we can definitely use one. 

No gags, I like to hear him. Plus no way he would go for that. He will only let me use blindfolds occasionally. He is super claustrophobic, which I think is why he doesn't like restraint/blindfolds. Our handcuffs are stretchy and in no way could contain you if you wanted out, and I would never do anything to hurt him but I think it's just an irrational fear. 

We have played a lot with him not being able to move/touch me, and he really likes that. But never with his hands actually tied. I think he will have a lot of fun if he gives it a try. 

Wanting to make it a good experience and not traumatize him. lol.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife cannot control her hands during sex. She thrashes around a lot. 

She starts breathing hard and getting really turned on as soon as I cinch up those wrist cuffs.

Once she starts having orgasms she is completely out of control. She is a lot of fun.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow, I wish it was my wife asking this question! I'm sure all my issues with intermittent ED would vanish.
Just about all replies would work for me. Your hubby is a very lucky man. Hope you find something that rally floats his boat.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

its the SUBTLE things that work best to tease.

While he is watching TV, you walk in the room, wearing a very short skirt and no panties. You say "oh, there it is", and bend over to pick up some thing on the floor, giving him a quick flash/show. Then just leave the room innocently.

Or you wear a loose fitting blouse, no bra, and deliberately bend over to show him your nipples/breasts

Or you use a very thin sheer blouse and rub your nipples so they are erect, then walk by him so he sees you are arroused.

In other words, do some things that get him subconsciously thinking of ravishing you!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> We have played a lot with him not being able to move/touch me, and he really likes that. But never with his hands actually tied. I think he will have a lot of fun if he gives it a try.
> 
> Wanting to make it a good experience and not traumatize him. lol.


 @TheCuriousWife try making the bed in such a way that the sheets are tucked very tightly into the edges and foot of the bed. Let your husband get into bed as snug as a bug so-to-speak and then crawl on top of the sheets and him. Have a strategic small hole already cut into the sheets. This way you do not have to tie him up, but he and his arms will be gently trapped beneath you and the sheets of the bed.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think safe words are a really good idea to avoid any misunderstandings. 

What to do depends a lot on what he enjoys. One thought: After he is well tied, very slowly stimulate him until he is jsut about to finish. Then stop. Straddle his face and tell him that if he wants release he needs to lick to to orgasm. Maybe occasionally stimulate him just a little more to keep him desperate to finish. Then of course finish him in whatever way he enjoys most. 

Play acting may add to the fun - don't ask, ORDER him to lick you (if you know he enjoys that).


----------

